

How to ship your site inside an Android app - leonvonblut
http://simoneloru.com/how-to-ship-your-site-inside-an-android-app/

======
tadfisher
That's a good explanation of "how", but unfortunately it leaves out the "why",
as in "Why should my users go through the effort of installing a dummy
application when they can simply open a URL in their web browser?"

~~~
leonvonblut
because users prefer to open an app than open a browser. it's like an easy
bookmark to your site

~~~
inportb
but an even easier bookmark could be had from the browser menus.

the embedded site could access Android api's, though.

~~~
webmaven
Easier to make the bookmark vs installing an app, but not easier to use.

Compare # of clicks from the home screen for an app icon vs a bookmark.

~~~
inportb
1, in both cases?

